# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Si ta kuptojme "liberalizimin e vizave"?

## pranvera bica

Kemi kaq kohe qe degjojme per nje levizje te lire te shqiptareve e qytetareve  ne te gjithe Europen ,per nje liberalizim te vizave , nje lehtesim ne marrjen e tyre etj.Sigurisht qe keto jane lajme shume te mira po une akoma nuk e kam te qarte se c'do me thene liberalizim  i vizave...Une dua te di si do jete ky liberalizim,cfare dokumentacioni do te duhet,per sa kohe do jepen keto viza etj.probleme qe dalin ne  rruge per liberalizimin e tyre!Me mire do te ishte qe t'na jepte argumente dhe fakte ndonje qytetar qe ka perfituar nga ky liberalizim(vendet fqinje ) dhe a kane lehtesira nga ky proces...?Ju lutem ma spjegoni kete fenomen... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## i/regjistruar

domethene qe: diten kur Parlamentaret e Komunitetit Eurofelliqesire te marin vendimin per Shqiperine, ashtu siç kan bere per Kroacine, Serbine, Maqedonine, etj. shtetasit Shqiptare do t'i mjaftoje te pajiset me pashaporte Nderkombetare, per t'u sorrodhatur ne te gjithe Europen, pa qene nevoja te verdalloset neper ambasada, konsullata apo te rrine me ore e ore ne kufijte e Greqise.

----------


## Renea

> Kemi kaq kohe qe degjojme per nje levizje te lire te shqiptareve e qytetareve  ne te gjithe Europen ,per nje liberalizim te vizave , nje lehtesim ne marrjen e tyre etj.Sigurisht qe keto jane lajme shume te mira po une akoma nuk e kam te qarte se c'do me thene liberalizim  i vizave...Une dua te di si do jete ky liberalizim,cfare dokumentacioni do te duhet,per sa kohe do jepen keto viza etj.probleme qe dalin ne  rruge per liberalizimin e tyre!Me mire do te ishte qe t'na jepte argumente dhe fakte ndonje qytetar qe ka perfituar nga ky liberalizim(vendet fqinje ) dhe a kane lehtesira nga ky proces...?Ju lutem ma spjegoni kete fenomen...


Ne te vertet do te hiqen vizat dhe qytetaret e Shqiperise lirshem do te udhetojn ne vendet shengen.
Ajo qe dot nevoitet per te udhetu ne kto vende eshte : pasaporte biometrike , lek te mjaftushme ne xhep dhe maksimumi qe mund tet kerkojn ne kufi esht sqarim se ku je duke shkuar ose ndonje garancion prej ndonje familjari , por skam ndegju qe ti ken kerku dikujt kete.
DMTH. ska nevoj me per viza , sduhet te shkosh ne ambasad te pritsh nese te japin vizen ose jo, gjithcka kryhet ne kufi.

Un personalisht akoma se kam shfrytezu ket mundesi edhe pse per qytetaret e Maqedonis vizat jan hjek qysh ne dhjetor 2009 , por kam ne plan  :buzeqeshje: 

Dhe nje keshill per shtetasit e Shqiperise , mos mendoni se me liberalizimin e vizave do te mund te shkoni ne Itali e Greqi per te punuar , kjo esht e ndaluar , kshtu qe mos merrni hov e ta zbrazni Shqiperin.

----------


## alem_de

Europa eshte me dyer te hapura per ata qe vijne e kthehan si turista,qe jane te siguruar dhe kane mjete te mjaftueshme financiare per te qendruar ne Europe.Europa nuk ka nevoje per fuqi punetore,e sidomos per fuqi punetore te pa specializuar.Pak rendesi ka se cfar partie eshte ne qeverine e Shqiperise,perderi sa ka sistem shume partiak.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Kemi kaq kohe qe degjojme per nje levizje te lire te shqiptareve e qytetareve  ne te gjithe Europen ,per nje liberalizim te vizave , nje lehtesim ne marrjen e tyre etj.Sigurisht qe keto jane lajme shume te mira po une akoma nuk e kam te qarte se c'do me thene liberalizim  i vizave...Une dua te di si do jete ky liberalizim,cfare dokumentacioni do te duhet,per sa kohe do jepen keto viza etj.probleme qe dalin ne  rruge per liberalizimin e tyre!Me mire do te ishte qe t'na jepte argumente dhe fakte ndonje qytetar qe ka perfituar nga ky liberalizim(vendet fqinje ) dhe a kane lehtesira nga ky proces...?Ju lutem ma spjegoni kete fenomen...


nje kocke qe me pertese europa plake e dale boje po ja hedh shqiptareve...por qe ju ka vene shume kushte se si do ta lepijne...gjithsesi me mire pak se sa hiq...

udhetimi pa viza do te behet vetem ne 25 vende te shengenit...nuk do te qash koken sa duhet te rrish ne rradhe para ambasadave te flliqta europiane neper kryeqytetet shqiptare,nuk do te shfrytezohesh nga seksere dhe felliqesira te tjera qe si hije te silleshin neper kembe dhe me mashtrime te merrnin kogja pare me te nxjerre nje vize qe ndoshta ti e meritoje pa qene nevoja te jepje pare...nuk do te perballesh me me ambasadore e pjer.dhurina te tilla te shtrember me keq se bishti i kungullit qe me zgerdheshje te shpifura kur tju qohej te jepnin ose nuk te jepnin vize...dhe ti me servilizem ishe i detyruar tju buzegjeshje kur vala e revoltes te kishte zene fytin dhe ishe gati tja haje gurrmazin...shyqyr prej zotit nuk do i shohesh me...dhe kur te duash me ike nga shqiperia je e lire...mjafton te kesh nje pasaporte biometrike , nje grusht te mire parash dhe kur te duash iken ne keto 25 vende...por ja qe kjo evropa plake ka vene disa kushte se si do e lepish kete kocke qe ta ka hedhe...ti nuk mund te rrish me shume se 3 muaj ne vendet e shengenit.ti nuk ke te drejte te punosh ne keto vende.nuk ke te drejte te kerkosh azil te cfaredo lloji qofte...nuk ke te drejte ti keshkosh sherbimeve sociale ndihma financiare...pra me nje fjale duhet te shkosh thjesht si turist neper keto vende...te shpenzosh parate tuaja neper keto vende dhe kur ti mbarosh keto para te kthehesh ne vendin tend...duke pare se si ndodhi me shume bashkombas tane qe jetojne ne trojet e tyre ne maqedoni dhe ne luginen e presheves na kujton se duhet te jemi te kujdesshem me kete liri udhetimi....

----------


## BOKE

*Turdiu: Liberalizimi i vizave ndalon punësimin në BE* 

Erald Kapri

Në një intervistë për gazetën "Panorama", Sekretari i Përgjithshëm i Ministrisë së Jashtme, njëherësh kryenegociatori shqiptar në procesin e liberalizimit të vizave, Gazmend Turdiu, flet për procesin. Turdiu shpjegon se si do të funksionojë liberalizimi i vizave, cilat janë lehtësitë për qytetarët dhe se çfarë duhet të kenë ata parasysh. Shkelja e rregullave, si tentativa për punësim apo të bësh diçka tjetër larg qëllimit që ke udhëtuar, mund të përballesh me penalitete. 

Zoti Turdiu, ku ndodhemi aktualisht me procesin e liberalizimit të vizave për qytetarët shqiptarë?

Aktualisht jemi në çastin kur kemi dorëzuar raportet, dhe jo vetëm raportet nga ana formale, por ne kemi plotësuar informacione suplementare me gjithçka që ndodh në zbatim të legjislacionit në fuqi dhe me të gjitha masat e marra për plotësimin e kushteve të udhërrëfyesit për liberalizimin e vizave. Data 10 prill është data e fundit që ne dorëzojmë materialet, të cilat merren në konsideratë për vlerësimin në këtë fazë. Presim që Komisioni, në bazë edhe të raporteve të ekspertëve që kanë vizituar Shqipërinë, raporte që ne i kemi marrë dhe i kemi komentuar për të arritur së bashku me komisionin në një vlerësim sa më realist të realitetit. Presim që në bazë të tyre, Komisioni të krijojë opinionin për t'ia paraqitur Këshillit të Ministrave, për të vazhduar me hapat e tjera në dialogun për liberalizmin e vizave me Shqipërinë. Kjo do të thotë që ne shpresojmë që Komisioni të rekomandojë heqjen e vizave ose siç quhet në gjuhën teknike, përfshirjen e Shqipërisë në listën e bardhë të vendeve shengen dhe ku propozim i Komisionit më pas duhet të kalojë për miratim nga Këshilli i Ministrave, që është ekzekutimi i Bashkimit Evropian dhe nga Parlamenti Evropian, i cili mbas hyrjes në fuqi të Traktatit të Lisbonës ka fuqi vendimmarrëse dhe jo këshilluese. Unë shpresoj shumë që Komisioni Evropian do të arrijë në përfundimin që Shqipëria i ka plotësuar kushtet teknike të udhërrëfyesit.

Ju tashmë keni nisur një fushatë për informimin e qytetarëve shqiptarë për liberalizimin e vizave. Në fjalë më të qarta, si ta kuptojnë qytetarët shqiptarë liberalizimin e vizave? Çfarë duhet të kenë ata parasysh kur të nisë liberalizimi i vizave?

Së pari duhet të sqarojmë se çfarë është viza. Viza nuk është autorizim për të hyrë në hapësirën shengen. Viza është e drejtë për të shkuar, për të trokitur në portë, për t'u paraqitur para oficerit të emigracionit, i cili merr vendimin përfundimtar nëse lejohet që qytetari të hyjë në këtë shtet, në këtë rast në hapësirën shengen, apo nuk lejohet. Heqja e regjimit të vizave do të thotë që qytetarët shqiptarë nuk do të kenë nevojë të paraqiten në ambasadë, për të marrë autorizimin paraprak për t'u paraqitur në kufirin e hapësirës shengen. Dhe natyrisht që ky është një lehtësim shumë i madh, pasi të gjithë e dimë se sa vuajnë një pjesë e madhe jona nëpër radhë. Dokumentacioni, jo shumë i lehtë për t'u siguruar, pasi kërkohet informacion nga shumë institucione, për vërtetime, certifikata etj. Radhë të gjata që mbahen atje sidomos në periudhat e pushimeve të verës apo të dimrit, kur natyrisht njerëzit kanë dëshirë të shkojnë të takojnë të afërmit e tyre. Të gjitha këto e bëjmë shumë të vështirë dhe nganjëherë edhe denigrues procesin e aplikimit dhe marrjes së vizës. Ky proces fshihet në çastin që do merret liberalizimi i vizave. Kur flasim për liberalizim vizash duhet të kemi parasysh se çfarë liberalizohet. Sipas rregullave të zonës shengen, llojet e vizave janë katër. 
Është viza A, viza transit aeroportuale, që qytetarët shqiptarë nuk e kanë provuar ndonjëherë. S'kanë pasur nevojë. 
Është viza B, ose viza transit, të cilën të gjithë ne, ndoshta mund ta kemi kërkuar dhe përfituar. 
Është viza C, ose viza e qëndrimin afatshkurtër, e cila të lejon të shkosh në hapësirën shengen, në një ose disa vende të hapësirës shengen. Mund të kryesh punët që ke, që mund të jetë turizëm, vizitë familjare, ndoshta një vizitë mjekësore, një kualifikim i shkurtër, por jo më shumë sesa 90 ditë, por në asnjë rast nuk parashikon të drejtën e punësimit. Kjo viza e qëndrimit afatshkurtër (90 ditë) lejon çdo qytetar të shkojë në një ose disa vende shengen, të mos qëndrojë më shumë se 90 ditë në 180 ditë. Kjo duhet kuptuar që 90-ditëshi mund të bëhet njëherë, pra të hyhet njëherë të qëndrohet dhe të dilet në ditën e 90-të, ose të hyjë dhe të dilet disa herë pa kufizim numri, por totali i ditëve nuk duhet të kalojë 90 ditë në 180 ditë. Dhe me përfundimin e këtyre 180 ditëve, fillon edhe një tjetër 180 ditësh, pra fillon edhe një 90 ditësh i dytë gjatë një viti kalendarik. Me fjalë të tjera, i bie që gati gjysmën e një viti një shqiptar mund ta konsumojë në hapësirë shengen, por të ndarë në dy pjesë, të paktën të ndarë në dy pjesë. Pastaj edhe 90-ditëshi mund të copëtohet edhe në numër më të vogël ditësh. Por e theksoj, se në asnjë rast, qëndrimi afatshkurtër, ai që merret në bazë të vizës c, nuk lejon punësimin. 
Lloji i katërt i vizës është ajo D, e cila është e vetmja që mund të konvertohet në leje qëndrimi. Këtë vizitë e marrin ata që kërkojnë bashkim familjar, ata që kanë siguruar një kontratë pune dhe mbi këtë bazë lejen për të punuar, ata që duan të studiojnë më shumë se një afat 3-mujor dhe çdo arsye tjetër, e cila kërkon të qëndrosh më shumë se 90 ditë në 180 ditë. 

Çfarë do të nënkuptojmë në momentin që do të liberalizohen vizat? 

Vetëm liberalizimin e vizës C. Pjesës së tretë. Natyrisht që viza A dhe B janë të përfshira sepse janë të një kategorie më të ulët. Por nuk anulohet viza D, e cila është viza e qëndrimit afatgjatë. Vizën D do e kërkojnë ata që kanë çfarëdo arsye si martesë, punësim me kontratë paraprake, bashkim familjar, studime afatgjata dhe çdo arsye tjetër që kërkon qëndrim më të gjatë se 90 ditë, duhet të shoqërohet patjetër me marrjen e vizës D.

Në momentin e liberalizimit të vizave, që përfshin vetëm pjesën e vizës C, vizën afatshkurtër, çfarë duhet të kenë parasysh qytetarët që të mos shkelet. Ju keni përmendur se ka sanksione e penalitete...

Natyrisht. Shqiptarët në momentin e kushteve të regjimit të liberalizimit të vizave, duhet të paraqesin një pasaportë në kufirin e vendit tjetër. Oficeri do të vendosë nëse do të hyjë ose jo. Natyrisht, nisur edhe nga përvoja e vendeve të tjera, qytetari mund t'i nënshtrohet edhe disa pyetjeve lidhur me mjetet financiare, ku do të qëndrojë, kush i fton…ato pyetje që normalisht bëhen edhe sot në ambasada, por kërkohen të shoqërohen me dokumentacion mbështetës, me një dosje që mund të jetë edhe e trashë. Në kufi kjo intervistë do të jetë më e shkurtër vetëm në rastet kur oficeri e konsideron të arsyeshme, ndërsa të tjerët hyjnë normalisht pa pasur nevojë për një intervistë të tillë. Qytetarët, së pari nuk duhet të shkelin afatin e qëndrimit. Së dyti, në asnjë mënyrë nuk duhet të punësohen, pra nuk mund të shkojnë duke deklaruar një qëllim dhe në fakt bëjnë diçka tjetër. Nëse kapen duke abuzuar me të drejtën për të hyrë pa vizë në vendet shengen, atëherë ata do të përballen me penalitete që janë parashikuar qartë, dhe unë do të uroja që asnjë qytetar të mos përballet me to.
Cilat janë disa nga këto penalitete?
Ka gjoba. Ka ndalim lejimi për t'u futur në zonën shengen deri në 5 vjet dhe kjo, kur veprimtaria e këtij personi nuk përbën krim sepse nëse ka ndodhur diçka tjetër ata i nënshtrohen Kodit Penal. Kryesisht kjo është. Gjoba dhe ndalimi i hyrjes. Pra ai që abuzon me këtë të drejtë të tijën për të shkuar pa vizë, ai person do të përballet me penalitetet që do i paguajë vetë. 

Pra qytetarët shqiptarë duhet ta kuptojnë liberalizimin e vizave si liri lëvizjeje, por pa tentuar të shkojnë të punësohen apo të qëndrojnë më gjatë se 90 ditë...

Absolutisht kështu. Kanë të drejtë të udhëtojnë lirisht, jo për punësim dhe të kthehen brenda afateve të përcaktuar, 90 ditë në maksimumin 180 kalendarike.

Fushata për informimin e qytetarëve

Institucionet kanë nisur tashmë një fushatë zyrtare për informimin e qytetarëve shqiptarë, për procesin e liberalizimit të vizave. Përveç një tryeze të rrumbullakët dhe një spoti publicitar në mediat vizive, ende nuk ka pasur ndonjë pjesë tjetër në këtë fushatë informimi. Komisioni Evropian ka kërkuar që qytetarët të informohen gjerësisht mbi këtë proces, në lidhje me detyrimet, respektimet e afateve, procedurave etj, të cilat kërkojnë minimalisht që këto pjesë të publikohen edhe të shkruara dhe jo vetëm vizualisht në media. Nisur nga eksperienca e vendeve të tjera me liberalizimin e vizave, është kërkuar më shumë informim për vendet që nuk e kanë përfituar ende. Vlerësohet se publikimi i materialeve të shkruara ndihmon në informimin më korrekt të qytetarëve, të cilët duhet të respektojnë afatet dhe procedurat. Publikimi i kushteve që duhen të respektohen në procedimin e liberalizimit të vizave nga qytetarët shqiptarë në material të shkruar do ndihmonte në një informim më korrekt te qytetarët.

Panorama

----------


## pranvera bica

BOKE! Shume shume faleminderit per sqarimin!Jam e interesuar per kete liberalizim( sado qe nuk kemi aq mjete monetare)por te pakten dalim njehere e shohim edhe ne!Edhe njehere faleminderit sinqerisht!Nuk e kam lexuar gazeten!Teta!

----------


## -BATO-

Teto, më mirë mos të dalësh!

Për herë të parë kam qenë në Greqi, por ajo nuk është Evropë, është Azi.

Takimin e parë me Evropën e pata kur shkova ne Paris. Kur e pashë, m'u prishën të gjitha përshtypjet e mira që kisha për Evropën!

----------


## pranvera bica

> Teto, më mirë mos të dalësh!
> 
> Për herë të parë kam qenë në Greqi, por ajo nuk është Evropë, është Azi.
> 
> Takimin e parë me Evropën e pata kur shkova ne Paris. Kur e pashë, m'u prishën të gjitha përshtypjet e mira që kisha për Evropën!


Faleminderit Bato!Po eshte ai kurioziteti qe te shtyn!Mire thone miqte qe te shetisesh si turiste neper bote duhet te kesh xhepin plot...e vetem ato te shkreta na mungojne se te tjerat i kemi...haha! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

Cfare thone per keto vizat?Do hiqen tani ne shtator valle...te dal njehere  edhe une...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Cfare thone per keto vizat?Do hiqen tani ne shtator valle...te dal njehere  edhe une...


Hahaaaaaaaaaaaaa.."Kur te ikesh mos harro te fikesh driten".Dhe te marresh me vete edhe rakin....se nuk do kete kembe njeriu dhe ne Korçe.

Vizen do ta marim se shpejti;Se jemi shtet qe kemi perparuar....
Sigurisht qe do ta marrim perpara Maqedonis......(perpara o mbrapa nuk ka rendesi).

----------


## TetovaMas

> Teto, më mirë mos të dalësh!
> 
> Për herë të parë kam qenë në Greqi, por ajo nuk është Evropë, është Azi.
> 
> Takimin e parë me Evropën e pata kur shkova ne Paris. Kur e pashë, m'u prishën të gjitha përshtypjet e mira që kisha për Evropën!



 Evropa eshte nje reklame e felliqur .

----------


## davidd

> Cfare thone per keto vizat?Do hiqen tani ne shtator valle...te dal njehere  edhe une...


ne ate kra fli ti. nuk hiqen vizat....te pakten jo edhe per disa vjet....

----------


## SKRAPARI

ai imazhi ishqiptareve eshte rregulluar pak por me hapjen e vizave prape do te prishet. do leshohen shqiptaret tu vjele domatet e napolitaneve per 20 euro dita.
do mbushen stacionet e trenave ne rome dhe paris plot me  shqiptare ashtu si ne vitet 90.

----------


## beni33

ev  si  te  behem    un  shtetas    i   shqiperis    a din   kush   te  me  tregoj   jam banor  i  kosoves   ne  jemi  shum larg   per   liberalizim    shum

----------


## *Babygirl*

_Ne momentin qe te liberalizohen vizat ne Shqiperi s'ka per te ngel ndonje qytetar ne ate vend.
Kur kan ik shume qytetar nga Maqedonia, Mali i zi dhe Serbia qe eshte ekonomia pak me e mire se ne Shqiperi ku s'po ikin dhe shqiptaret 
Shif ambasadat jan te stermbushura qe kerkojne viza..._

----------


## Edvin83

Liberalizimi i vizave Holanda kundër Shqipërisë



BRUKSEL - Ekspertët që inspektuan Shqipërinë gjatë verës së këtij viti vlerësuan se një pjesë e madhe e kushteve për heqjen e vizave është përmbushur, por se ende duhet bërë kujdes me sigurimin e pavarësisë së gjyqësorit dhe përgjimin e rrjeteve kriminale. 

Vlerësimet e tyre u paraqitën të enjten para komisionit të drejtësisë dhe çështjeve të brendshme. Ato morën mbështetje edhe nga shumë eurodeputetë të pranishëm, ndërsa u kundërshtuan nga holandezi Daniel van der Stoep, i cili paralajmëroi se nëse hiqen vizat, BE-ja rrezikon nga prurjet kriminale nga dy vendet, Shqipëria dhe Bosnja.

Parlamenti Europian e ka përfshirë liberalizimin e vizave me Shqipërinë dhe Bosnjën mes çështjeve prioritare. Raporti i eurodeputetes Tanja Fajon si dhe vlerësimet e ekspertëve që u dërguan me mision në Tiranë në muajin korrik do të shqyrtohen në takimin e javës së ardhshme në Strasburg, në një mbledhje emergjence, bashkë me çështje të tjera të ngutshme. Çështja do të diskutohet në Komisionin e Jashtëm, ndërsa më 15 shtator do ti kalojë për shqyrtim Parlamentit Europian në seancat e zakonshme të tij. 

(s.g/BalkanWeb)

----------


## prenceedi

> _
> Shif ambasadat jan te stermbushura qe kerkojne viza..._


Kjo eshte e vertete ........bile tani ambasada Greke sapo mesoi lajmin e liberalizimit te  pritshem te vizave ka fillu me i leshu me kuintal.
Jan mbush gazetat me emrat e perfituesve te vizave.Priteni kur te fillojne ambasadat te bejne ndonje reklame tani per dhenien e vizave  te rjepin c'te mundi nga shqiptaret per aq kohe sa u ka ngelur. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

Eh, shqiptaret e gjore...

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Teta te te bej nje pyetje?
Mos di gje kur do hapet zyra per pashaporta ne athine?

----------

